# Favourite organ part in an orchestral work



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sometimes, when a composer really wants to end his Great Piece of Music on a barn-storming high, he'll call for the king of musical instruments, the organ, to enhance the finality of said ending. Examples follow:

Mahler 2 & 8
Respighi 'Pines of Rome'
Elgar 'Enigma Variations'

The organ part doesn't necessarily have to be at the end though; there is a rather fine organ part in the third movement of Vaughan Williams 'Sinfonia Antartica'.

Simple question really then: What is your favourite organ part in an orchestral work, not counting works designated as '...for organ and orchestra'? (So no Saint-Saens 3)


----------



## Huge (Dec 24, 2006)

Saint-saens Symphony No. 3 "Organ".

That C major chord in the final pages is immense.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

One of my favorites is the ending of the orchestral Fugue in "Schwanda the Bagpiper".
And though it's not that frequently performed, Copland's Symphony #1 has a pretty wild organ part.

Tom


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The last chord of the opening of _Also Sprach Zarathustra _is the only time I notice organ in the entire piece, but with all the stops pulled out, so to speak, it almost sounds like a metal power chord.

I was not much aware of the organ in Sinfonia Antartica. I'm too busy enjoying the wordless soprano -- and trying to stay warm while listening. That piece make me cold! I'll have to give it another listen as it just happnes to be on my playlist at work at the moment.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

It's a tie: Khachaturian 3 or the Organ Concerto of Jon Leifs. It is also used with great effect in Zarathustra as well as in the final moments of Mahler 2.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Definitely Mahler 2 and 8

...

I don't know many others...

Hey, maybe Bach's sacred works. Yeah, I'll go with that.

Bach's sacred works.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Vaughan Wiliams - JOB
- the ascension of satan to gods throne has the most dramatic organ part i can think of in an orchestral work - 

least favourite would be Sant saints symphny 3 - not interesting


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

JAKE WYB said:


> Vaughan Wiliams - JOB
> - the ascension of satan to gods throne has the most dramatic organ part i can think of in an orchestral work -
> 
> least favourite would be Sant saints symphny 3 - not interesting


With you on the Job -- really effective. And "Landscapes" from Sinfonia Antarctica is...chilling as well. The climax of that movement is rather similar to the big reveal of the 6th (I think) door in Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, definitely worth a listen if you're looking for the organ blasting through an orchestra.

I think that Saint Saens does some very cool stuff w/ the organ in the 3rd Symphony, especially its entrance and bewitching blending with orchestra in the Adagio. Sure, it's arrival in the final leg of the symphony is obvious, but it's a lot of fun too!

Another really effective use of organ, off the top of my head, is Holst's deployment in the last two planets, esp. the deeeeeep sounds that conclude Uranus.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Janacek's _Taras Bulba _& Scriabin_ Poem of Ecstasy _if I can remember correctly. I think Liszt's _Faust Symphony _also has an organ in the end, with chorus, soloist singer & orchestra to boot - very grand...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Liszt - Battle of the Huns


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Saint-Saens symphony 3 movment 2!
Gabriel Faure Requiem In paradisum 



 (just have to link it)
And Jón Leifs organ concerto (best organ blast)
Adagio for strings by Albinoni is OK too.


----------

